# Video Review of the Roscoby Riser Cam



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I wanted to share this as well. I used the Roscoby on this hunt. I harvested a 130 class whitetail and the camera worked flawlessly.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been using the Roscoby for a few months as well and have some footage that I have used in my show shot with it. It definately makes a great second angle camera for production uses. The 09 models can be had online for under $300 @ www.stealthoutdoors.com :wink:


----------

